# Corpse bride



## colinsuds

hey everyone i was just watching tv and i saw a preview for a new movie by tim burton the guuy who came out with the nightmare before christmas. Anyways its called Corpse bride or something like that if anybody has any for info about this movie I'd be glad t hear it.And sorry i dint know if this belonged in the halloween section or the horror movie section oh well.


----------



## Lotus

http://corpsebridemovie.warnerbros.com/


----------



## ScareFX

Will need to see a story about marrying the dead.


----------



## SuFiKitten77

I loved the Nightmare Before Christmas, so I am looking forward to seeing this one .. cool to see how it turns out


----------



## Lilith

Seems awsome and the animation is amazing. I love Time Burton's work.


----------



## dougspaulding

So do I. Don't tell Sinister, though - it sets him all off!


----------



## Zombie-F

Yeah, I'm all about seeing this too. I recently got NMBC on DVD and then started seeing ads for Corpse Bride shortly thereafter and I must say it at least has a similar feel to it. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## ScareFX

dougspaulding said:


> So do I. Don't tell Sinister, though - it sets him all off!


LOL


----------



## ScareFX

The September issue of Animation Magazine has a cover story on the film. It says, "Tim Burton and Mike Johnson prove stop-motion is alive and kicking with _Corpse Bride_."

"If _The Nightmare Before Christmas_ demonstrated that stop-motion is still viable as a means of producing animated feature films, _Corpse Bride_ will surely prove that it can be as stunning and expressive as anything digital artists and a warehouse full of computers can generate."


----------



## ScareFX

They used a brand new type of 17-inch poseable puppets with "gears and cables and little paddles to shape the mouth positions".

Check out this set.


----------



## SuFiKitten77

That looks really cool, I look forward to seeing it


----------



## lipstikgrl

the music in the commercial is the same music as in nightmare before xmas


----------



## dougspaulding

Probably because Danny Elfman wrote it - he writes for all Tim Burton's stuff.

You find somebody who works well for you, stick with them.


----------



## SuFiKitten77

Why not? The music was definitly right for Nightmare Before Christmas so like Doug said .. stick with what works  I loved the music .. I have some of it downloaded on my computer


----------



## scarface

This movie comes out tonight and my wife and I have purchased tickets to see it. Im stoked!! I will let you all what I thought of it.


----------



## dougspaulding

Well, I'm mighty excited. I trust Roger Ebert. Here's what he has to say:

"Tim Burton's Corpse Bride" is not the macabre horror story the title suggests, but a sweet and visually lovely tale of love lost. In an era when most animated films look relentlessly bright and colorful, "Corpse Bride" creates two palettes, and not the ones we expect.

The world of the living is a drab and overcast place with much of the color drained from it, and the remaining grays and purples and greens so muted they seem apologetic. The world of the dead, on the other hand, is where you'd want to spent your vacation. It's livelier, cheerier and with brighter colors. Also, as the hero discovers when he visits there, it is true that when your pets die, they go to the same place you go: Victor Van Dort is greeted ecstatically by Scraps, the dog he had as a child. Scraps, to be sure, is all bones, but look at it this way: No more fleas. Or maybe skeletal fleas. I'm not sure about all the fine points.

Victor is voiced by Johnny Depp, and reflects the current trend in animation by also looking like Johnny Depp. Once cartoons were voiced by anonymous drudges, but now big names do the work, and lend their images to the characters. As the movie opens, a marriage is being arranged between Victor's parents and the Everglots. Nell and William Van Dort (Tracey Ullman and Paul Whitehouse) are rich fishmongers; as for Victoria Everglot (Emily Watson), her parents Maudeline and Finnie (Joanna Lumley and Albert Finney) are poor aristocrats. A marriage would provide her family with money and his with class. Victor and Victoria have never met, except in the title of a Blake Edwards comedy, but when they're finally introduced, they're surprised to find that, despite everything, they love each other.

But is it meant to be? Victor is so shy he cannot blurt out the words of his marriage vow and flees to the overgrown graveyard outside the church to practice. Repeating the words to memorize them, he places the wedding ring on a twig that is not a twig but the desiccated finger of Emily, the Corpse Bride (Helena Bonham Carter), whose arm is reaching up from the grave. This marriage, according to the rules of the netherworld, is a legitimate one, and soon Victor is at a wedding celebration where jolly skeletons sing and dance to a score by Danny Elfman, and the wedding cake is made of bones but looks yummy.

The movie's inspiration is to make Emily a figure of sympathy, not horror. She lost her own chance at happiness when she was murdered on the eve of her wedding and now wants to be a good wife for Victor. She's rather sexy, in a spectral way, with those big eyes and plump lips, and only a few places where the skin has rotted away to reveal the bone beneath. Long dresses would be a good fashion choice.

A piano is shown at one point in the movie, and we get just a glimpse of its nameplate. It's a Harryhausen. That would be Burton's tribute to Ray Harryhausen, the man who brought stop-motion animation to the level of artistry ("Jason and the Argonauts," "The Golden Voyage of Sinbad"). These days most animated movies are computer-generated, creating effortlessly flowing images. Burton fills the frame with small grace touches and drool details. He seems to have a natural affinity for the Gothic, and his live-action "Legend of Sleepy Hollow" (also with Johnny Depp) remains one of the most visually beautiful films I've seen. He likes moonlight and dreary places, trees forming ominous shapes in the gloom, eyes peering uneasily into the incredible and love struggling to prevail in worlds of complex menace. All of that is a lot for an animated fantasy to convey, but "Tim Burton's Corpse Bride" not only conveys it, but does it, yes, charmingly.


----------



## scarface

I cant tell if you are being sarcastic or you are actually excited. Roger Ebert is a poser. Did he say visually lovely?? Well I hope its still a little dark...


----------



## dougspaulding

scarface said:


> I cant tell if you are being sarcastic or you are actually excited. Roger Ebert is a poser.


I'm actually excited. I don't know what poser means. (One who poses?)


----------



## scarface

Not a horror movie at all. It could be a Disney flick. Its a love story with sweet ass animation. If I didnt have so much respect for Tim Burton I would have walked out. I am being a little harsh and I am sure many people will love it, its just not my cup of tea. Its a love story, if I wasnt married I would take a first date to see it. I was expecting something a little more dark. Like I said the animation is fricken awesome. Nothing I have ever seen before, but I could have waited till it comes out on DVD to see it.


----------



## dougspaulding

To change the subject (just for a minute), the spouse and I went out to see "Flightplan" tonight. Worth every penny!


----------



## scarface

I want to see that also. Looks pretty good. Its about time Foster put out a movie. I cant remember the last movie I saw her in, other than the obvious ones. I like her acting.


----------



## death2u

We saw it this afternoon.

I hated it.


----------

